# Hope's boys - Video added! - MORE Pics! 2/25



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I took some updated pics of the boys. Please don't mind the dirty pen and sweaters! For some strange reason I took pics before cleaning and changing them into clean ones. :scratch:














































They are just absolute darlings, always bouncing around, playing, and very curious. They like coming over to check me out and get gentle scratches. Hope is taking great care of them too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope's boys*

hehe look you did post pictures! So glad you did.

what long legs they have!

such darlings


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope's boys*

Shhhh - don't tell anyone that the boys are in pink! :ROFL:

What cute little boys - and BTW - I would be ashamed if anyone came up to see my animals right now - it looks aweful and the horses like to lay in their own manure pile at night - aghhhh!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hope's boys*


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope's boys*

Don't you know real boys wear pink? :greengrin:

I finally managed to get the video I took uploaded . . . I hope it works.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hope's boys - Video added!*

I didnt see Hope in that video, were they in a separate pen?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope's boys - Video added!*

I let her out for a few moments to stretch her legs, took the video and pics, put the boys in a tub, cleaned the pen, and put them all back, nice and clean and happy. :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hope's boys - Video added!*

Today they got to go out with the "big" goats for about an hour while I worked in the pens. Boy did they love it!

I seem to say this every time, but please don't mind the mess! We had a nasty rainy spell so I had some astroturf thrown down to keep them from SINKING in mud poor buggers, so of course it got all dirty. I actually pulled it up today since we're going to be in the 80's for a while.

Not to mention I always seem to take pictures before cleaning. :doh:

They have been named Jessie and James, because they were born on my mom's birthday and her name is Jessica so it works. Jessie is the more outgoing and curious one, he likes to climb into my lap and then jump out. He also has more white and roaning than his brother, and is larger.




























James is more of a lovebug, wants to be petted and is more easy going. He doesn't have much roaning but is super cute.




























Here they are checking out Cowbell (formerly named Honey), they didn't quite know what to think of her. It was very cute.



















Hope is being a great momma and these kids are turning out really nice! I sure wish I could keep one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Shhhh - don't tell anyone that the boys are in pink! :ROFL:


I was thinking the same thing...but Mum's the word.... :wink: :ROFL:

they are adorable....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kristina they are gorgeous! I hope Ruby gives you a girl so you can keep one :thumb: 

From that picture that she is in the background it looks like twins for her


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, Rudy sure is starting to plump up, isn't she! I'll post a thread on her when her ligs start softening. 

They're such darlings, I'm going to enjoy every second with them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

AWWWWWWWW too cute!!! I love the super bounce stage. Oh am I in baby withdrawals!!!!


----------

